# Costco Aluminium jack



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Used to be able to get them for around £80 and now all they have is the red 3 Ton monster for around the same price.

I've had a look on eBay and I can't one, any ideas?

:thumb:


----------



## 666 (Dec 4, 2010)

cant help with the costco one, but i use 1 of these, and really cant fault it, i have abused it and its still like new

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/ctj1250a-11-4-tonne-aluminium-trolley-jack


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought a Costco one because it lifts 2 US Tons. I avoided the Clark one due to the lifting weight, but there are another couple available that are rated higher. Unfortunately they are the thick end of £200. 

If you can leave it in the garage and don't have to lift it, the red 3 Ton one will be alright.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

The ali ones do come up on ebay occasionally, just have to keep a watch out and be prepared to dig deep.

The red ones must weigh nearly 3 tonne :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

666 said:


> cant help with the costco one, but i use 1 of these, and really cant fault it, i have abused it and its still like new
> 
> http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/ctj1250a-11-4-tonne-aluminium-trolley-jack


You can get that from b&q for £20 less, it's not made by Clarke but its identical :thumb:


----------



## 666 (Dec 4, 2010)

they do it in 2 ton as well

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/clarke-ctj2000a-2-tonne-aluminium-trolley-jack


----------



## Joshh (Oct 5, 2011)

Sealey make a nice on if I remember right!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Machine Mart are VAT free ATM if you have a code. 
Still £150 though.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark one is fine for lifting one side of a car your going to lift a whole car with one so why are people obsessed about how much it will lift in one go!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I was going to buy the aluminium jack from Costco last year, but heard numerous reports of the aluminium jack failing (ie snapping or bending while lifting under its rated capacity). So, as a I value my own & my cars wellbeing, I went for the 3 ton monster instead. Yeah its a heavy beast but its a top quality piece of kit and wheels around my garage and driveway no problem. It also has a very low entry height, big lifting pad area and would lift a Range Rover with ease if required.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Im with deano, went for ally, ended up with the heavy one, its very wide so really stable, nice low entry height and lifts with ease

You can tell its going to live in the garage for ever and never faulter. Its liftable too, ide guess the weight between 30-40kgs, ive lifted it aroud before but not much fun


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Deanoecosse said:


> I was going to buy the aluminium jack from Costco last year, but heard numerous reports of the aluminium jack failing (ie snapping or bending while lifting under its rated capacity). So, as a I value my own & my cars wellbeing, I went for the 3 ton monster instead. Yeah its a heavy beast but its a top quality piece of kit and wheels around my garage and driveway no problem. It also has a very low entry height, big lifting pad area and would lift a Range Rover with ease if required.


Really:doublesho
I have had two for years. Talk about planting seeds of doubt. I think they are one of the most sturdy jacks in this class that I have ever seen so it just goes to show.
The only thing I find with these is that the bolted bits do occassionaly slacken off because my concrete floors are not smooth and the vibrations dont help. Locktite you say


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> I bought a Costco one because it lifts 2 US Tons. I avoided the Clark one due to the lifting weight, but there are another couple available that are rated higher. Unfortunately they are the thick end of £200.
> 
> If you can leave it in the garage and don't have to lift it, the red 3 Ton one will be alright.


I don't have a garage which means carrying it to and from the car every time I want to use it.

Another reason I wanted the Aluminium one.



mattsbmw said:


> The ali ones do come up on ebay occasionally, just have to keep a watch out and be prepared to dig deep.
> 
> The red ones must weigh nearly 3 tonne :lol:


Yeah I'm not that desperate to pay over the odds for them, it's silly heavy lol



Joshh said:


> Sealey make a nice on if I remember right!


Cheers, I like the costco one for it's price. :thumb:



johnnyguitar said:


> Machine Mart are VAT free ATM if you have a code.
> Still £150 though.


Not really willing to spend that much, I guess I'll wait and see if costco start stocking it again.


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Liftmaste..._Equipment&hash=item3a74ccd372#ht_2441wt_1163

These are good


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

The Clarke and Costco ones (Old style) are the same one rebadged.. I have lifted one side of a Toyota Rav4 and also a Jag XF with no problems at all..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> The Clarke and Costco ones (Old style) are the same one rebadged.. I have lifted one side of a Toyota Rav4 and also a Jag XF with no problems at all..


Glad we are on the same page Chuck "ONE SIDE" not the whole car lol.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ChuckH said:


> The Clarke and Costco ones (Old style) are the same one rebadged.. I have lifted one side of a Toyota Rav4 and also a Jag XF with no problems at all..


are you sure they are the same? doesnt the clarke one have the one big roller at the front like this:










but the costco (arcan) one has two castors like this:










unless im getting mixed up with the model numbers, but the Arcan one above is definately the ALJ2T model that costco stocked :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Mick. I think Costco have over the years had several different types ? I bought one from Costco which My Son promptly nicked so as Costco had run out of stock I bought an identical one from Machine Mart.. In fairness that was five years ago ...................


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought the Costco ones had a 500mm lift height ?
The Machine Mart ones are 379mm


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ChuckH said:


> Mick. I think Costco have over the years had several different types ? I bought one from Costco which My Son promptly nicked so as Costco had run out of stock I bought an identical one from Machine Mart.. In fairness that was five years ago ...................


Yeah, quite possibly tbf.

I know the one pictured above is the one they were doing at the end up (arcan alj2t), it was a cracking bit of kit, but I never got round to buying one, now you can't get them for love nor money and its well over 200 quid to import one :wall:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Thought it would be good to bump this thread, they have them back in or ones that are similar at least.




























These pictures were taken today.

Jon

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Bumping the prices up, but probably not bad suppose, the roll of garage flooring they used to have at £99 was bumped upto to £150 or so


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That's about right for the aluminium one, it was the (much) heavier 3T jack that was cheaper.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Not initially it wasn't, they first sold the lightweight one for about 60 plus vat, while ago now right enough


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Must have been then because I've had my Arcan one 18 months or so and it cost me just over £100.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes they bumped the price from 60 something plus vat to 80 something plus vat, however prices were not the same at all stores.

This was when first had them in and it would have been longer that 18 months ago


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i assume they may eventualy be on special offer?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

That's what I'm hoping, hopefully in tomorrows coupon book. lol

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

not in this coupon book


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

booo,

not that i could afford one anyway, unless it was half price


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> not in this coupon book


Damn, that's no good.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

